# Australian Bird ID



## Lori (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry for the rubbish photo, but I seen this bird on holiday in Australia(QLD) I think it may be some sort of pigeon, but I'm not sure what kind? 










Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

_Chalcophaps indica_


----------



## Lori (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------

